# Newbie



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

So I’ve reached the 25yr earmark with the company I work for. This kit is one of the choices for recognition. Is this considered a quality starter outfit? Shoukd I keep looking for other items? I have zero experience with fly fishing but wouldnt mind learning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

Learning good fly cast technique starting with an 8 weight imo is likely to ingrain bad habits


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Nice outfit for sure. But I think the 8-weight is too heavy. JMO. Maybe that same outfit is offered only lighter?


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

If you fish for steelhead the 8 wt is fine. But get a casting lesson from a local fly shop. It will speed up your learning curve.


----------



## Tazzman (Dec 7, 2019)

Orvis Clearwater is a great rod, but I agree with all above a 5 or 6 weight rod would be much better to learn with , and give you more range of fishing


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

i would buy fly rod.they make rod you can use single handed or double handed same rod.
2handed is much easier to cast and easier on your sholder.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Fish with what you got. It'll be good for steelies.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

If I was starting over with what I know flyfishing consistently for 25 years, I would start with a 6 weight. Great for bass and trout and still enough for steelhead. With all the steelhead fishing I do, my next rod would be an 8 weight. Then a 4 weight for trout on dries and a 10 weight for salmon and occasional saltwater. Since I started with a 7 weight, I'm all mixed up but I have 9, 7, 5,4, and 3 weight rods now. I had an 8 weight for 10 years which was a great rod, but I tried to use it on salmon in MI and she broke. But then again I broke a 9 weight last time up there also. The 9 weight broke by me trying to net my own 20 pounder. Just let your buddy help.
Rickerd


----------



## noahdoak (Nov 26, 2019)

It all depends on what you plan to target with the rod. If you wanna do stream trout or panfish, an 8wt is overkill. For smallmouth, steelhead, pike, largemouth, carp, saltwater, or muskie, an 8wt is great for you to cut your teeth on. Anything with an orvis brand on it will last for awhile, even if it’s a “lower end” model. That is one company that doesn’t f around when it comes to quality. All depends on what species you have your target set on.


----------

